# What happened on January 9th??????



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

So, what happened on January 9th??????

Written by Lenox Napier on a blog

_*Saturday 09 January 2010 - 21:35:08*_
_*Around two hundred sympathisers and friends of Helen and Len Prior showed up at their place in Vera this evening to mark the second anniversary of the demolition of the Prior's home. Since then, the couple has lived in their garage, converted for human use. Many brought candles, and a bonfire was lit, the fire symbolically located in the middle of the bald concrete floor, all that remains of the original house. Wood, some of it leavings from the garden, still lovingly cared for by Helen, kept the bonfire reaching high into the sky, amid a shower of sparks.
Many of those present are used to candles. They, too, have no electric or running water. They may have come from Zurgena, or Albox, or Arboleas or Cantoria, but they, too, will know the stress of living for years in doubt about their homes and their future.
Helen gave a short speech, followed by another from Maura Hillen, the secretary of the AUAN, reminding those present of their efforts and the coming demonstration in Almeria City on Monday.
The microphone passed to another lady, who began to sing the old songs of the Blitz. Everybody joined in. We shall never surrender.*_​ 

_*Demolition Postponed in Vera*_
_*Saturday 09 January 2010 - 11:28:15*_

_*The demolition of the Spanish-owned house in Vera, in the neighborhood of Len and Helen Prior, has been postponed after m'learnéd council provided last-minute legal arguments. 
*_
_*NOTICE from AULAN. There is still time to book your seat on the coach for the demonstration on Monday the 11th January, from Vera at 10-am and Los Gallardos at 10-20am. Cost: 6 euros. 
Telephone Joyce at 950 069 558, email [email protected]*_​


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So, what happened on January 9th??????
> 
> Written by Lenox Napier on a blog
> 
> ...


hmmmm

I wonder if the situation is quite the same for the Spanish-owned house?

ie same permissions etc.

I suspect not, unless it's just that the appeals & so on with the Prior's house is making them extra-careful


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess we'll have to see if it gets any media coverage. I think Lenox felt that we were just winding him up and not taking him seriously.

I'd be interested in seeing what happened and more interested to see if it helped the cause. I may not have aggreed with the methods or the reasons behind it all, but I wouldnt want to see any of these people homeless.

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....... just found this 

Corruption in Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> ....... just found this
> 
> Corruption in Spain
> 
> Jo xxx


Luis Caporrós Mirón is a Natural de Rambla de Oria ,he was born there. Then he must know all his friend's and neighbours, some in parternership with Brits., who built houses on infilled land that subsequently subsided, converted garages and Naves to sell on to unsuspecting foreigners. Or did he never go home ? I looked all round there, Oria, Oria Rambla, Chirivel,Albox, and stayed in some they were trying to sell me but it didn't do anything for me and the more we looked the more you could see they were up to all sorts of tricks. The only thing I'd have bought would have been an old, existing hose.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> *the more we looked the more you could see they **were up to all sorts of tricks. *The only thing I'd have bought would have been an old, existing hose.


Quite. So....why weren't those other people deterred, I wonder?
As I suspected, the legal route is the way to go and probably the only way which will bring results.
No-one involved in the anti-demolition campaign has considered the views of the majority who went through all the necessary legal and other formalities and probably spent more money to ensure that their property would never be threatened by demolition.
As for spirit of the blitz....probably evoked by many people who have never heard a bomb blast..
I suggest we organise a petition to get Vera Lynn involved.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I guess we'll have to see if it gets any media coverage. I think Lenox felt that we were just winding him up and not taking him seriously.
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


It's hard to take anyone seriously who makes unsupported claims and evades answering questions.
It doesn't help either when you appear to be concentrating on 'Northern Europeans' and suggest separate groups for 'white' and 'black' South Africans and non-Spanish Europeans (from posts on The Olive Press)..
I googled Ciudanos Europeos which seems to be a sensible middkle -of -the road Liberal Democrat type party. I wouldn't have thought that such a party would support any type of segregation or exclusion based on race or nationality.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've just had an e-mail from a Dutch rental agency offering properties for rent in Cattral. They got my details when I posted on another forum expressing my surprise at the low cost of renting in that area.
The e-mail contained photos of 'large luxurious' four-bed four-bath villas, 2000m square plots, large swimming-pools.....for *500 and 600 euros a month exclusive*. From the photos it was clear that these villas were part of a development built in what was obviously a rural area. All were new and unoccupied.
Now I'm as keen as anyone to get a bargain and I don't know anything about property values in that area but I do believe that if something looks too good to be true it usually is.
So if I were so rash as to relocate to Cattral - not a very attractive-looking area - I would not be surprised to have a demolition order served on me at some point in the future.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> As for spirit of the blitz....probably evoked by many people who have never heard a bomb blast..
> I suggest we organise a petition to get Vera Lynn involved.


Priceless!! Love that comment!

Now before lenox and others get hot under the collar, I would like to reiterate my sympathy and best wishes for the Priors and others. However, as well meaning as this action has been I can't see it getting into national press or noticed by the general population unless other action, as suggested I believe in the other thread about Jan 9th, is incorporated


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Priceless!! Love that comment!
> 
> Now before lenox and others get hot under the collar, I would like to reiterate my sympathy and best wishes for the Priors and others. However, as well meaning as this action has been I can't see it getting into national press or noticed by the general population unless other action, as suggested I believe in the other thread about Jan 9th, is incorporated


Yes, something more positive is needed if anyone is to take notice, some call on the JDA or the Government which they have to at least consider.. But I still think each case needs to be examined carefully as there seems no doubt, as Jo's OH said, that many of these people knew what they were getting into. It even seems odd that the Priors have been left a 'garage'. An e-mail I received suggested that they had received permission to build a small structure such as a storage shed and not a house but I have seen no proof of this. Even LN admitted that some people knew their buildings were illegal -see previous threads and Tallulah's outraged response to a post explaining this on 'Catholic/Moorish' practices.
One thing I have seen though: on another forum, a woman who has been here five years says she hates every minute of life in this 'hell hole'. She says she is trying to sell her house which she admits is not legal -presumably to some gullible 'Northern European' looking for a cut-price dream home in the sun.
I find it hard to have much sympathy for people like that.


----------



## lenox (May 26, 2009)

Good old Mypeg, still trying to make me out as a racist.
May I use 'a naughty word' followed by 'you'?
Tomorrow the march - probably in the rain. 
_Inglés y español codo a codo._


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lenox said:


> Good old Mypeg, still trying to make me out as a racist.
> May I use 'a naughty word' followed by 'you'?
> Tomorrow the march - probably in the rain.
> _Inglés y español codo a codo._


Not sure about racist Lenox, I'd say elitist, judging by some of your writings on other sites LOL




Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lenox said:


> Good old Mypeg, still trying to make me out as a racist.
> May I use 'a naughty word' followed by 'you'?
> Tomorrow the march - probably in the rain.
> _Inglés y español codo a codo._


 I do not think you are a racist. If I did I would not lower myself to respond to you.
But -and you have yourself admitted in posts on other threads here -that you have used language that could be described as 'careless' and open to misinterpretation. You posted:

_Well the white South African is clearly taken out of context - as you would no doubt know (I was talking about different people's - yours too - interpretation of 'Europeans', 'foreigners', 'ingleses' and so on and so forth). Anyway - apologies to all offended.
As far as 'non-Spanish Europeans' (I mean 'foreigners', no hold on, uh, Brits and Welsh, no... Germans and well, how about Canadians..?) _

I could also post your quotes from the Telegraph.

However, you were gracious enough to realise that this kind of language -who sets up separate groups for white and black South Africans these days?? - is outdated and open to misinterpretation.
My problem with you is that you don't debate. You make statements, someone knowledgeable disproves them, you make further inaccurate statements and eventually justify yourself with strange comments such as the one that upset Tallulah:

_There is a philosophy here (being, essentially a moorish/catholic tradition) to cut corners which, generally, doesn't matter much_

Did you realise when you wrote that that you were essentially saying 'Well, yes, they flouted the rules, but hey, this is Spain, they don't have our standards'?
Maybe some Spaniards, like some Brits, don't but it seems that some at least are trying to implement existing rules.
I started out knowing nothing about this issue and had a great deal of sympathy for every one affected. It seems though that not everyone should be treated in the same way and this is my position..
I think you will not get the support you need to help those who are 'innocent' parties if you lump everyone together and persist with this Northern European 
division.
In short, I don't think you are going about this in the right way and I wish you were not the only spokesperson for the cause I have heard. Others may be more persuasive.
But I hope the weather stays fine for tomorrow. Are you handing in any kind of letter with the points you wish addressed set out?
And if so, to whom?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lenox said:


> Tomorrow the march - probably in the rain.
> _Inglés y español codo a codo._


I do wish the Priors etc a happy ending, but I wonder about the way these events are focussed. Here you say _Inglés y español codo a codo._ But here is an opinion which *you* expressed on another forum which to my way of thinking expresses a different way of looking at events.

_"Expect (once again) a large throng of elderly Brits in carpet slippers and walking canes interrupting the traffic of our fine city of Almería. Many of the demonstrators will stop somewhere for a beer or a pee-break, but the speeches promise to be good.
Also expect a full Spanish press black-out about the event. If you want to see it on TV - you'll probably have to tune, once again, to SKY..."_

Does that sound like news for the national press? Does it sound like an non attention grabbing event? Does it sound like you're taking the pee out of these people? Does it sound like Brits against Spain?


----------



## lenox (May 26, 2009)

The Spanish press has certainly made a good splash on this event (there was no reporting last year). An article in El País this morning, another in the Sunday (crónica supplement) in El Mundo yesterday.
The Izquierda Unida has publicly announced it is joining in which may have changed things and which prompts the 'codo a codo' reference.
Indeed, let's hope for a good turn-out.
You can read the AUAN's website if you want another spokesperson.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

El País article "from March 2009"
Los residentes extranjeros, principales compradores · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lenox said:


> The Spanish press has certainly made a good splash on this event (there was no reporting last year). An article in El País this morning, another in the Sunday (crónica supplement) in El Mundo yesterday.
> The Izquierda Unida has publicly announced it is joining in which may have changed things and which prompts the 'codo a codo' reference.
> Indeed, let's hope for a good turn-out.
> You can read the AUAN's website if you want another spokesperson.


As stated so many times on here, what the group need is not only a good and effective spokesperson to head their campaign, but someone who understands the rules (or lack of them) and each individual case. Cos they're all different. Lets face it, there are some blatant irregularities with a lot of these illegal homes and people who knew what they were doing was wrong, but hoped they'd get away with it!

Ultimately tho, all this campaigning and disharmony is not helping anyone at all! What is needed is a solution - I dont think compensation would work cos most of those people wouldnt have the correct purchasing receipts would they - cos as I've said before, its customary to purchase properties here with a sizable amount of cash - I doubt that would be compensated for since it in itself is an illegal act!!!

I would like to see the EU and the governments getting involved and working out a correct and fair policy for, those people, for now and for the future

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I would like to see the EU and the governments getting involved and working out a correct and fair policy for, those people, for now and for the future
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, and since Spain has just assumed the reins of the EU presidency for the next six months, now would probably be the ideal time to campaign seriously for such a policy and put pressure on the government via the EU to help bring about change.

Caz.I


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> As stated so many times on here, what the group need is not only a good and effective spokesperson to head their campaign, but someone who understands the rules (or lack of them) and each individual case. Cos they're all different. Lets face it, there are some blatant irregularities with a lot of these illegal homes and people who knew what they were doing was wrong, but hoped they'd get away with it!
> 
> Jo xxx


Way to go, girl
This issue which involves the possible loss of their homes by people who are in some cases elderly and of limited means is a very serious one and any campaign must be focused and aimed at gathering the maximum support from those not directly concerned.
The spokesperson (s) must be in possession of all the facts and be able to present a strong case. S/he must also IMO be of good standing and widely respected in the community. It is very easy to discredit someone - and by association their cause -because of their careless utterances or some other controversy in which they have become embroiled.
Lenox' intemperate language will not help the cause and I understand from the blog he directed us to has landed him in hot water in connection with another issue, with threats of action for defamation.
Responsible people do not throw around words such as 'fraud' 'corruption' and so on without concrete proof that would stand up in a court of law. Neither do they allow themselves to be misquoted by the media.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> El País article
> Los residentes extranjeros, principales compradores · ELPAÍS.com


Not a very sympathetic piece....


----------



## lenox (May 26, 2009)

Try a recent article from El País (today, actually) rather than one from March. The politics have changed.
Nuevo revés para los dueños de las casas ilegales del Almanzora
My god - I'm defending El País!
Anyway, between 750 and 1000 people came along to the event. We await tomorrow's press coverage.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Not a very sympathetic piece....


From what I can gather (the translation wasnt brilliant!!), its exactly how I assumed the Spanish press would see it...........

Am I right in reading this as (in a nutshell): "the British couldnt afford luxurious homes and gardens in their own country, so decided to build in Spain cos there was plenty of rural land and they didnt think it was a problem, so didnt get the right permissions and are now trying to blame the Spanish notaries, lawyers,developers, altho they are not explaining why they blame them????? etc.. But want their homes legalised!!"


Of course there's no mention of the fact that the local ayuntamiento may have granted permission on certain things, but the junta didnt???? Or that permissions may have been granted for "storehouses" but not luxury villas with pools etc??

Anyway, I heard on the news this afternoon, that those who were due for demolition tomorrow have won a "stay of execution"??? and the demolition has been postponed

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> From what I can gather (the translation wasnt brilliant!!), its exactly how I assumed the Spanish press would see it...........
> 
> Am I right in reading this as (in a nutshell): "the British couldnt afford luxurious homes and gardens in their own country, so decided to build in Spain cos there was plenty of rural land and they didnt think it was a problem, so didnt get the right permissions and are now trying to blame the Spanish notaries, lawyers,developers, altho they are not explaining why they blame them????? etc.. But want their homes legalised!!"
> 
> ...


The piece also mentioned ignorance of the laws.
Do you know which houses have been reprieved and why?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> The piece also mentioned ignorance of the laws.
> Do you know which houses have been reprieved and why?


No, sadly it was when I was driving to pick my son up from school and the reception wasnt good - so it was a bit crackly. I think they may have said they were waiting for more information re the notaries and permissions???? I think they also may have said something about vigil at the Priors and how the Priors wanting this same postponement but didnt get it two years ago??? 

If you're quick tune into spectrum FM and it should be on the half past news!!?? LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> El País article
> 
> 
> OOps sorry, please disregard this article - it's from March. Perhaps the mods can get the post referring to this taken off???


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> No, sadly it was when I was driving to pick my son up from school and the reception wasnt good - so it was a bit crackly. I think they may have said they were waiting for more information re the notaries and permissions???? I think they also may have said something about vigil at the Priors and how the Priors wanting this same postponement but didnt get it two years ago???
> 
> If you're quick tune into spectrum FM and it should be on the half past news!!?? LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


No, missed it. If the postponement means that each case will be reviewed before a final decision is taken, that's good news and what I advocated in a previous thread.
Sky News didn't cover it and I always take the Daily Maul with a pinch of salt -the Maul is as renowned for its inaccurate reporting (the latest being the story about Van Morrison being a dad!) as The Grauniad is for its misprinhts and typographical errors.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> > El País article
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Interesting...I looked at The Maul online before I went out with OLA for his walk, decided I'd read the story when I got back......it's disappeared. They've dropped it....


----------



## lenox (May 26, 2009)

Just looked. It's here:
British ex-pats take to the streets in Spain to protest against plans to bulldoze their illegally built homes | Mail Online
134 comments so far.
Also, I've listed the Spanish press that have covered the story on my webpage. 'The Entertainer Online'.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very interesting load of comments. The usual mindless tripe you get on Maul posts but not an overwhelming amount of sympathy. 
Press coverage is just that. Tomorrow's fish'n'chip wrapping, as the saying used to be. Not all publicity is good publicity either.
When each case is examined on its merits before any demolition takes place.....that will indicate a successful campaign.
Incidentally...are we now accepting that many if not all of these homes were built illegally? After all, that's the Maul headline.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sorry Lenox, the comment you wrote on that article is disgusting!! As far as I'm concerned your arrogance is horrendous, you are making me ashamed to British!!!! I cannot believe you think like that!!!! Lets hope the Spanish dont think we're all of that opinion. We are not "Golden Geese". Alot are people who saw that they could get a big house, alot of land, a swimming pool in their gardens, cheaper cost of living, sunshine, money left over from their UK house sale....... - none of which they could get in the UK!

Please, for the sake of the British here, stop it!!


Jo


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sample Maul post -about half of the comments are like this:
*
I'm sure readers and regular contributors to this website would definitely agree that immigrants to any country must try and integrate and that includes 'respecting and obeying the law, which applies to everyone' - these immigrants to Spain must obey the law and if the houses are illegal and if it's legal to demolish them, as good immigrants who have taken steps to integrate they must accept it, and if they don't like it can always 'go home where they came from'
- Jesus H Corbett, UK, 12/1/2010 9:44*_[/I_[/B]

Not an overwhelming amount of sympathy on that board...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm sorry Lenox, the comment you wrote on that article is disgusting!! As far as I'm concerned your arrogance is horrendous, you are making me ashamed to British!!!! I cannot believe you think like that!!!! Lets hope the Spanish dont think we're all of that opinion. We are not "Golden Geese". Alot are people who saw that they could get a big house, alot of land, a swimming pool in their gardens, cheaper cost of living, sunshine, money left over from their UK house sale....... - none of which they could get in the UK!
> 
> Please, for the sake of the British here, stop it!!
> 
> ...


My impression is that most of these people are from comparatively low income groups who came here because they could get a better standard of living than they could afford in the UK. They are not wealthy people, which is why each of their cases needs to be examined as I keep on saying.
I wonder what they would have to say about would- be immigrants to the UK from countries such as Somalia, Eritrea etc who also want to come to the UK for a better life?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm sorry Lenox, the comment you wrote on that article is disgusting!! As far as I'm concerned your arrogance is horrendous, you are making me ashamed to British!!!! I cannot believe you think like that!!!! Lets hope the Spanish dont think we're all of that opinion. We are not "Golden Geese". Alot are people who saw that they could get a big house, alot of land, a swimming pool in their gardens, cheaper cost of living, sunshine, money left over from their UK house sale....... - none of which they could get in the UK!
> 
> Please, for the sake of the British here, stop it!!
> 
> ...


My impression is that most of these people are from comparatively low income groups who came here because they could get a better standard of living than they could afford in the UK. They are not wealthy people, which is why each of their cases needs to be examined as I keep on saying.
I wonder what they would have to say about would- be immigrants to the UK from countries such as Somalia, Eritrea etc who also want to come to the UK for a better life?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> My impression is that most of these people are from comparatively low income groups who came here because they could get a better standard of living than they could afford in the UK. They are not wealthy people, which is why each of their cases needs to be examined as I keep on saying.
> I wonder what they would have to say about would- be immigrants to the UK from countries such as Somalia, Eritrea etc who also want to come to the UK for a better life?


.......... and built houses wherever they wanted to with the help of crooked agents, councillors, solicitors.....!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> .......... and built houses wherever they wanted to with the help of crooked agents, councillors, solicitors.....!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Interesting how The Maul has changed its reporting slant. Now the headline admits that the houses are illegal. Does Lenox now admit that, I wonder? Earlier he was telling us that these people were 'legal' and had all the necessary papers, stamps etc.
So...back to an earlier point I made...the urgent need is to find out how and by whom the decision to build illegally was taken and those guilty -whether local Mayors, developers or greedy British immigrants,Spanish people or Martians -should be punished and the 'innocent' compensated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Interesting how The Maul has changed its reporting slant. Now the headline admits that the houses are illegal. Does Lenox now admit that, I wonder? Earlier he was telling us that these people were 'legal' and had all the necessary papers, stamps etc.
> So...back to an earlier point I made...the urgent need is to find out how and by whom the decision to build illegally was taken and those guilty -whether local Mayors, developers or greedy British immigrants,Spanish people or Martians -should be punished and the 'innocent' compensated.


Mary, we have to conclude that either Lenox doesnt know the answer, or he does and knows that he's fighting an illegal battle - either way, he shouldnt be allowed to get involved IMO

As I've said 100s of times already, it needs EU/governmental intervention. This may happen now that Spain are "holding the reigns" for the EU - they need to appear to be proactive in sorting out their issues!
Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Mary, we have to conclude that either Lenox doesnt know the answer, or he does and knows that he's fighting an illegal battle - either way, he shouldnt be allowed to get involved IMO
> 
> As I've said 100s of times already, it needs EU/governmental intervention. This may happen now that Spain are "holding the reigns" for the EU - they need to appear to be proactive in sorting out their issues!
> Jo xxx


I've been told that he has posted on another forum that he is thinking of leaving Spain...a whip-round for a ticket and a tenner to the Eusedens' legal costs??
But seriously...it may be that a postponement of the demolitions could bring some hope.
I haven't found any information about these postponements, though, only what Xiabiac. posted about the house owned by Spaniards near the Priors' place as was.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Does this really have to turn into another battle against Lenox.
Not because its Lenox (I promise you I dont know him from Adam) ........ I'd say it about anyone!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lenox, I'm sorry we seem to be having a "dig" at you - its not intentional, its just we are genuinely trying to find out about these illegal homes, the whys and wherefores of the cases in question. If you manage to find out anything let us know.

I've been doing some "investigating" about some of these properties today and it does seem that an awful lot of those owners did have an idea that they may be purchasing or building properties that werent totally legal - in fact a property company (who no longer exists under the same name) would tell potential buyers that some properties werent strictly legal, but the extentions etc just needed to be put on the "ecrituro" and all would be well - not a problem - so theres a problem - especially as the company no longer exists. I've also heard that this particular company had its own "pet" lawyers!

A friend of mine built a pool illegally and was under the impression that it didnt matter as long as no one knew about its existance for four years, then it would automatically be included on the escrituro, she was told this by the "british" pool company who built it - she's arranging to have it removed, altho she's seeking legal advice. Her main concern is that if "they" come and demolish it, they will also knock a wall down and ruin her garden.

There are soooooo many illegal buildings (whole houses, extentions etc) that the govenment would have to employ all the unemployed men in Spain to go around and demolish them all!!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Does this really have to turn into another battle against Lenox.
> Not because its Lenox (I promise you I dont know him from Adam) ........ I'd say it about anyone!


Agreed and apologies!! This is about the demolitions, not one person.

Jo xx


----------



## lenox (May 26, 2009)

We were in the demonstration, we made our point. I've met lots of interesting people during all of this and will, no doubt, meet many more. I think there is an injustice and I will help those as best I can.


SNIP/
toodleoo.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My final comment on this as I think it’s getting monotonous with the same thing being said in 52 different ways.

I’ve got loads of sympathy with those involved who do seem to have been let down somewhere along the line. IMO if the problem is that the land wasn’t supposed to have been built on construction should have been stopped whilst the building was going on. The local authorities had more than enough time to do it cos a house isn’t built in 5 mins.
However, if the problem is that paperwork wasn’t looked at properly then it should have been sorted out by lawyers, constructors or the buyers themselves regardless of nationality. As Stravinsky has said you have to abide by Spanish law if you’re in Spain and if you don’t know enough about it then think if you really want to get in that far. 

And as Mryp9 has said if what they have done is illegal, it’s illegal. Every case has to be looked at and assessed individually.

And as Jojo has said, some of Lenox’s remarks are outrageous and his writing style is not mine. Images of the Blitz and the brave (rich) Brits being crushed by the Spanish (former) donkey rider…


Oh and that's goodbye from Lenox it looks like. Can we get him banned for this latest "classic" Lenox post????????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Time to put this one "to bed" I think

Jo xxx


----------

